# purple haired mexican bud?



## AZshwagg (Mar 16, 2006)

So, I got some bud from my friend today and I noticed something different. The buds were big, light green, orange hairs, but the strange thing was that he was bragging that they had purple hairs on some of the buds but not all of them. Does that mean the bud was certain strian or was it that it was harvested too soon? What's the deal with purple hairs on regular bud?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2006)

what you have to remember is there are 100's of starins on the market. i have seen pics of bud that look like underwater plants. i would say it was the strain. how was the bud anyway?


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2006)

temeratures below 60 F., during flowering, tend to force purpleing in some strains. 
Cool temps restrict the plants ability to uptake "P", induceing a defficiency, resulting in purple coloring.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 17, 2006)

The smoke was a little bit above average. It was kinda cool cause i've never seen or smoked pruple bud before. It was smooth with a good taste, got me really stoned.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, Big Brother's Grunt, I got the wally world special, FINALLY!!! I'll give an update later.


----------

